# Nostalgia



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt it a great thing?

I was at a antique/junk market kind of thing while on holiday last week and on a stall I saw a Dinky toy, it was a Motor Torpedo Boat and I had the EXACT same one as a young 'un...I picked it up and memories came flooding back, it was missing the radar tower, one of the guns and the 'pingable' torpedos were long gone, I had to have it though







and was 8 years old again for a while







Im going to have great fun with Harry and it when hes old enough..

When I got home out of curiosity I searched Ebay and lo and behold a mint, boxed Dinky MTB finishing in a few days!









So now I have both









A beater to play with and a NOS one for my cabinet









Now, what else did I have?

A James Bond amphibious white Lotus Esprit would be nice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

good one mate







I had one of those too!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice









Childhood wasn't it a great time


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Dont make toys like the use to







If kids today had the old toys they might not be pushing up crime figures  Then again kids years ago were happy for what they got not wanting every thing now.Sorry ive gone off the theme of the thread,nostagic ,boyhood memories


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nostalgia be a dangerous emotion Jase. I bought one old Matchbox car off eBay because it was my favourite when I was a kid (a Ferrari of course) then, before I knew it, I had nearly 150


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

rondeco said:


> mel had a stick with a horses head 'andle , the finest that Woolworths could sell


I had one of those, I have photos


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I know the feeling. I got all misty when I found this lump of coal the other day. Not exactly the lump of coal I played with as a child, but pretty close.










So far my kids still prefer playing with sticks and matches...but, that's fine...gives me more time to play with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> I know the feeling. I got all misty when I found this lump of coal the other day. Not exactly the lump of coal I played with as a child, but pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lump of coal -now that takes me back


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> A James Bond amphibious white Lotus Esprit would be nice





















http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORGI-JUNIORS-James-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and another

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORGI-JAMES-BOND-007...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> A James Bond amphibious white Lotus Esprit would be nice


I had one of those till our mental mongrel dog chewed it, then the fins wouldn't pop out any more and it was ruined.









I still have the little matchbox one though (and the little silver matchbox db5 with the ejector seat and tiny red man)

I stubbornly refuse to grow up


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

rondeco said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > I know the feeling. I got all misty when I found this lump of coal the other day. Not exactly the lump of coal I played with as a child, but pretty close.
> ...


How many pieces did you eat Ron


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Isnt it a great thing?
> 
> I was at a antique/junk market kind of thing while on holiday last week and on a stall I saw a Dinky toy, it was a Motor Torpedo Boat and I had the EXACT same one as a young 'un...I picked it up and memories came flooding back, it was missing the radar tower, one of the guns and the 'pingable' torpedos were long gone, I had to have it though
> 
> ...





pg tips said:


> > A James Bond amphibious white Lotus Esprit would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Paahh!!_ soft girly toys, these were proper toy cars


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Mach, great toys! My favourite is the Ecurie Ecosse transporter:

http://www.theoldtoyguide.com/diecast/corg...orter-1126.html


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, what the hell, I've posted these before but I'll post 'em again









My Matchbox Cars

My Corgi F1 Cars

I made the mistake last night of doing a quick calculation of how much I spent on these. A good Rolex worth proabably


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh, what the hell, I've posted these before but I'll post 'em again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! There's a few there which I remember from my youth, although in slightly better condition! They're all upstairs in my parent's loft - my favourite was always the green Mercury Station Wagon - strange choice really!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

potz said:


> We didn't have no coal to play with. When I were a nipper we lived in a shoe box at the bottom of the lake. I had to walk 500 miles to school every day - barefoot.


Some kids in our street had ricketts, but our family couldn't afford them.

The old ones are the best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I recall been given aset of cowboys and Indians in lead ,which id kept it







And given mechano ,i was over joyed to get this mass of metal parts a real spanner ,the skys the limit -a rocket or batlle ship i could now make


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

potz said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, what the hell, I've posted these before but I'll post 'em again
> ...


When I was a kid I had the "gift set" which comprised the Lotus F1 car on a gold trailer towed by a Lotus Elite, also in black and gold JPS livery


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh, what the hell, I've posted these before but I'll post 'em again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, I sold my collection of Minis (100+) and most of my old cars I had as a kid (70's) and had enough back from ebay for a Rolex Sub, and that was 2004


----------

